# troubled 2ww



## Sarah xo (Jun 9, 2008)

I had ET on 3rd sept, due to test  20th.  Was told the only two eggs fertilised were poor quality but they put them in anyway saying there was a very small chance!  

Ive been taking a hot water bottle to bed at night like a mad mother hen keeping the eggs warm!  I do think I have gone beyond mad!!

It is my first IVF,  Is there anybody else who has experienced the "poor egg quality transfer"

thanks


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Sarah
Just stimming for my first IVF so can't help you but want to send you all the luck     

Tiny xxx


----------



## Sarah xo (Jun 9, 2008)

Awe thanks for that.

good luck to you too. how far into the process are you?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Day 2 of stimming with menopur. Had 14 days of downregging.  First IVF, quite worried about EC!!
Good luck to you
TIny xxx


----------



## wilmslowwestie (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Sarah just wanted to let you know that my best friend (on her 3rd IVF) had two embies put back and the docs also told her they were very poor quality. We were all devastated for her and didn't hold out much luck. I can still remember the day she went for the test and i was sat waiting for the text message. When it arrived,  it read "oh my god I'm pregnant" i couldn't stop crying with happinest!!! Her blood levels were very high too. She now has a beautiful little boy. So Sarah don't give up and keep using that hot water bottle!!
I'm going through tx now too and also had transfer on 3rd Sept but i test on the 18th Sept. Lets its our turn this time eh!! . Sending you loads of . lets try and keep positive. WWx


----------



## mybaby (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello ladies, 

Would you mind if I join you? My ET was on 6th and OTD is on 20th Sep.
Sarah - I had one 3-celled and one 4-celled embies on board although i'm not sure of grading....

This is my first IVF as well, so keeping fingers crossed for me and you all?

Wilmslow- Hows it going, I would be testing two after your test date?

mybaby


----------



## wilmslowwestie (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Mybaby well my 2ww is  a rollercoaster, as usual!!!! I was very naughty and tested early (11days after ec). I got a faint positive but as this has happened to me 2 times both resulting in a chem preg ,  I'm not getting excited. Might test again tom to see if the line has got any stronger. Oh I'm going out of my mind . Hope your 2ww is going OK, well as OK as it can be. WWX


----------



## mybaby (Jun 23, 2008)

Hang on there, and try to remain calm and cool, lots of babydusts to us.
So you tested early, ahh, you're brave   

I've got absolutely no symptoms so worried over this now, whether this has worked, although remaining optimistic.

Do you have any symptoms at all?


----------



## mybaby (Jun 23, 2008)

Wilmslow, forgot to ask, did you test today


----------



## MyrnaH (Sep 10, 2008)

Dear ladies, 

Wishing you all the best!!!!  

Have also 2 embies in the oven.... both 4 cell, but one good grade, one ok grade.
The nurse said there is always a chance, so never give up hope Sarah!

My ET was yesterday (test 26th Sept) and I have to admit I cannot think of anything else today. I have been quite relaxed last month, but now.....pfffff 
Does warm water bottle at night in bed really help egg to settle in better?

Fingers, toes and everthing else crossed...

Myrna


----------



## Sarah xo (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi ladies

I'm laughing at the testing 11days early. Its torture knowing the test is sitting in the drawer isn't it.  tested this morning 1week early!  it was negative but who knows, i will test again next week. After reading other messages on the site I have seen that loads of ladies test early and have a different result when testing again on he proper date.  I'm just glad I'm no longer tortured with th test in the drawer!!

Lots of    to you all.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Ladies - I am sure someone will be along to confirm this or advise otherwise but I think you are right in saying to keep abdomen warm during stimms and after ET. BUT in one of my books it reads that you should keep the abdomen warm and eat warm nourishing meals but not use a hot water bottle after ET. I had ET on Thursday 11th so I really would like clarification too if anyone reading knows for defo?
   to you all.
L
xx


----------



## Mrs KG (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi there

Hope I can join in, I am also in the 2WW. I have just finished a medicated FET, my FET was on thurs 11Sep, I had 2 embryo's frozen but only 1 survived the thaw (3dt-7cell), some days I'm fine other days I'm worrying, I have also read the best thing to do is keep yourself warm like an incubator, like Lentil says, eat nourishing foods but not to use a hot water bottle after transfer

Lots of      for us all

Love 

Karen xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Karen - loads of love and luck - same day ET as me xxx I dont know about you but I am driving myself nuts and am unable to focus even though its early days. I was OK until today - maybe its being back at work?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Good luck ladies.  Lentil is right - no hot waterbottle after ET - it raises the temperature too much and can have the opposite effect to what you would want xxx


----------



## Mrs KG (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Lentil

Today is my first day back at work too, that must be it ! I've been trying to follow the eating nourishing foods diet so I'm on pumpkin, red pepper and sweet potato soup (organic of course ) for my lunch today, I also have brazil nuts and walnuts, supposed to help implantation ?? I'll try anything, I'm also wearing Ski socks under my trousers to keep my feet warm which in turn should keep my abdomen warm (not that I'm obsessed or anything  ) Did you have any acupuncture while on your IVF treatment ?

xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Your soup sounds delish! I have homemade lentil and leek soup which I know is a bit of an odd combination but is actually quite nice. I put some cumin in it too so it is tasty! I am off to get some brazil nuts and pineapple juice tonight as have run out  .

I didnt have acu - I wanted to but my DH bless him doesnt hold it in very high regard. My thoughts are in for a penny and all that. if this doesnt work I will be defo doing it if we can afford another tx in future.

Hey Beebee! Nice bumping in to you xx
Lxx


----------



## wilmslowwestie (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Ladies sorry i have'nt replied. I did a test on Sat and Sun and both Neg   . Then got my AF on Sunday night. Have been in bed since then. Its all over for me. You'd think after my 8th Attempt  the pain of failure would get easier but it does'nt   . Good luck to all those testing this week, lets hope you get a  . Going to be signing out for a while now its all too painful.  WWX


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

so sorry for you hunni xxx Look after yourself xxxx


----------



## Mrs KG (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry, take care of yourself


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive massive hugs xxx


----------



## VeeBee (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Girls
Has anybody ever experienced pregnancy symptoms during 2ww which lasts for two days or so and then disappears ?. I know it doesn't sound good, but its driving me mad thinking about what could have happened.

I'm on a medicated FET so it might be the drugs causing them, but its strange they have now gone and I felt really pregnant !

Help ! I'm going mad. I'm on day 8 after ET when do you think I could test ? I have been told next Sunday. Would welcome some words of advice.  
VeeBee


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

VeeBee - what symptoms have you experienced honey? 

My clinic said there will be none whatsoever in the 2ww so not to look for them but I still do and if its any consolation mine change if there are any on an hourlly basis I think. 

Mine are:
Tender (.)(.) on prodding
Bit of a mild buzzy sort of headache
Up and down emotionally
A huge spot (this does not change and is very real!)
Scatty and unfocussed. 

Hoping these are signs but I guess could also be the progesterone pessaries.

Definitely do take their advice on the test date - it isnt going to change the outcome and you are so close now - hang on in there xx


----------



## mybaby (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Wilmslow, 

So sorry to hear about BFN. Take care you hun. 

   to you


----------

